# sexual grooming



## 1960ghislaine

I know that this request may seam unusual, however I have searched high and low for a translation of this expression, which I need to convey to my French family about a sociopath who was involved with my family in the UK and who has been convicted and jailed for rape and sex abuse recently. I did not know anything about this kind of grooming until the offence was reported to the police early this year, and quite frankly I would not have thought that anyone I knew could do such a thing. I intend to campaign on this issue in the future in the UK and outside of its borders and I need to acquire the relevant and equivalent vocabulary in French. Could anyone help ? I thank you in advance for your kind cooperation.


----------



## Alsako

D'après ce que j'ai lu ici, http://amumsworstnightmare.blogspot.fr/2007/12/just-what-is-sexual-grooming.html (merci Google), le verbe "appâter" convient peut-être.


----------



## Hildy1

Some expressions found on the Internet are "manoeuvres de séduction" and "tentatives de contact avec des enfants à des fins sexuelles". They are not exactly concise, though.


----------



## CarlosRapido

toilettage sexuel


> Le toilettage des enfants implique la manipulation psychologique sous la forme d' un renforcement positif et de tactiques 'pied-dans-la-porte', en utilisant des activités qui sont typiquement légales, mais plus tard, conduisent à des activités illicites. Ceci est fait pour gagner la confiance de l'enfant  ainsi que la confiance des responsables du bien-être de l'enfant . De plus, une relation de confiance avec la famille, rend les parents de l'enfant moins susceptibles de croire les accusations potentielles.


----------



## 1960ghislaine

Thank you for your reply, it would fit more a Marquis de Sad situation. In this instance it is in the context of paedophilia, a 40 something man who manipulated psychologically an 11 year old girl to gain her trust for a couple of years and then raped her and abused her sexually until the age of 17, if you look at the website of MOSAC, the list of grooming methods is available as a printable version or a download, worth a look just to be warned of such behaviour for the future.


----------



## Omelette

‘le grooming’ is also used, as we would in English.


----------



## Alsako

CarlosRapido said:


> toilettage sexuel



Le terme de "toilettage sexuel" me semble totalement inapproprié (sommes-nous dans un salon de beauté canin ????). En utilisant Google, on ne le rencontre que sur des pages de traduction automatique et il doit donc s'agir d'un contresens manifeste. (En tout cas en français de France !)


----------



## CarlosRapido

...and I suppose that 'le grooming' is perfectly acceptable...  What a world we live in!  I admit that toilettage is a direct translation of grooming but it renders exactly the same idea in both languages and has the bonus advantage of avoiding yet another unnecessary anglicism...


----------



## 1960ghislaine

Cher Alsako, merci beaucoup pour votre aide, j'ai aussi partager le lien sur Facebook.



CarlosRapido said:


> toilettage sexuel



CarlosRapido, l'extrait est tres aidant pour le contexte, je trouve l'expression Francaise plutot hygenique, et un peu comme la tentative de traduire "world wide web" en "toile araignee". L'expression n'apporte aucune notion de gravite ou de malseance. Il ya a du travail a faire de ce cote!

Thank you Hildy1, the French language is not known as concise, why use one word when you can use many more ;-)...


----------



## CarlosRapido

1960ghislaine said:


> CarlosRapido,...., je trouve l'expression Francaise plutot hygenique, .... L'expression n'apporte aucune notion de gravite ou de malseance....



Pour ce qui est de la notion de gravité, le mot 'grooming' n'en apporte pas plus en anglais.  Il est utilisé au figuré pour indiquer une préparation, une formation; ex; The prince is being groomed for the throne. Il faut connaitre le concept de 'sexual grooming' pour y reconnaître de la malséance.


----------



## L'irlandais

1960ghislaine said:


> Thank you Hildy1, the French language is not known as concise, why use one word when you can use many more ;-)...


Hello 1960ghislaine,
Welcome to the forums. 
Wow, this is definitely a subject that needs more public exposure.  I found their "*Myths-and-facts*" page spot on.

I agree with post #6 "grooming" is already used in France in this context.  The meaning is lost in translation if one uses a word like "toilettage"  & la vieille dame du quai conti may well have to live with the "anglicisme".  In any case, her suggestions have had mixed success over the years.

My suggestion le "*grooming*" followed by an explanation of the term in brackets (manipulation psychologique d'un enfant à des fins sexuelles) 
N.B.  Anglicismes are very trendy in France these days, so that will surely help spread the idea.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

In France, this would certainly work l'irlandais (I agree with your point vis-à-vis the rise in anglicismes, I was slightly shocked to see how fast things have changed in comparison with only 3 years back when I visited a few weeks ago). However, I doubt very much whether the Québécois would accept it for reasons we all know well.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi Pedro,
I'm a great fan of the GDT, and a staunch defender of the French language to boot.  But you will agree, there's no reason why 1960ghislaine, shouldn't take advantage of a very real "division in the ranks" this side of the channel, oops, I mean la Manche.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Quite so l'irlandais. Though if I hear nonsense like "le burn-out" and "le head-band" one more time on the JT de 20h I think I may crack.


----------



## DearPrudence

CarlosRapido said:


> ...and I suppose that 'le grooming' is perfectly acceptable...  What a world we live in!  I admit that toilettage is a direct translation of grooming but it renders exactly the same idea in both languages and has the bonus advantage of avoiding yet another unnecessary anglicism...


The only problem is that I don't think it would be much understood in France. I for one, don't. I've asked another French person who didn't understand either and thought more of shaving genitalia or something 
And I must admit I didn't know "le grooming" either. I think it couldn't be used as such and would need to be explained. Or an explanation like those given by Hildy1 would do as well.





Hildy1 said:


> Some expressions found on the Internet are "manœuvres de séduction" and "tentatives de contact avec des enfants à des fins sexuelles". They are not exactly concise, though.


----------



## Omelette

Perhaps 'le grooming'  does still need explanation.  
As in this from Droit.Lu – referring to a convention passed last year by the Council of Europe. 
« le grooming“ (mise en confiance) désigne la préparation d’un enfant aux abus sexuels, motivée par le désir d’utiliser cet enfant à des fins_ sexuelles._


----------



## Michelvar

En tout état de cause, il s'agit là d'un vocabulaire spécialisé issu de la sociologie / psychologie, on trouve par exemple les notions d' "épouillage social" dans _"The Naked Ape, a Zoologists study of the Human as an revolutionized animal_"  par Desmond Morris. L’extension du "grooming" à la langue française se fait par ce biais, par l'étude du comportement des prédateurs sexuels et manipulateurs de toutes sortes qui, instinctivement ou par l'étude, apprennent à tirer partie des réflexes sociaux.

SI le document n'est pas destiné à un public de scientifiques (sociologues, psychologues...), que "sexual grooming" soit traduit ou non, il faudra de toutes façon expliquer cette notion, qui ne fait pas particulièrement partie du fond culturel commun du lecteur moyen.


----------



## Aristide

Les jours derniers, on a parlé à nouveau du problème du "*sexual grooming*" par des "grooming gangs", suite à la publication d'un rapport qui estime qu'il y a eu 1400 adolescentes victimes de ces pratiques, rien qu'à Rotherham depuis 1997. Les journaux anglais ont sans doute expliqué à leur lecteurs en quoi consiste le grooming, mais il me semble que la presse française se contente de parler d'une grosse affaire d'abus sexuels, sans s'attarder sur le fait qu'il s'agit de réseaux qui préparent mentalement les enfants à se laisser exploiter sexuellement en les habituant progressivement, parfois sur plusieurs années (voir les exemples sur le site Mosac). Du coup, les journaux ne cherchent pas à traduire le mot grooming.

À mon avis, pour traduire "sexual grooming", on pourrait peut-être dire: *apprivoisement sexuel* ?

J'aurais aussi envie d'utiliser les mots préparage, apprivoisage, amadouage, mais ils ne sont pas dans le dictionnaire.


----------



## Michelvar

Il n'est jamais interdit d'essayer de lancer un néologisme. "Apprivoisement à visées sexuelles" ou "apprivoisement sexuel" n'est pas mal.


----------



## archijacq

On dit aussi : la mise en condition (à des fins sexuelles)


----------



## Cilette

Bonjour,

Le "grooming" n'est ni compris, ni utilisé par le Français moyen. Si ce n'est pas dans un article spécifique (et suivi d'une définition) la plupart des gens ne comprendront pas ce terme.

"L'embrigadement sexuel" ou le fait de "rabattre des enfants" ou d'"appâter" (comme proposé au début de ce fil) est peut-être ce qu'il y a de plus clair pour quelqu'un qui ne connaît pas le phénomène.


----------



## Locape

Je suis d'accord avec toi, je ne connaissais pas ce terme (ni le terme canadien français très équivoque !) avant de lire ce fil. Les articles parlent en effet surtout d'abus sexuels et expliquent par une périphrase les circonstances spécifiques ayant menées à ces viols. 'Embrigadement sexuel' est plus clair, je le préfère à 'apprivoisement' qui est un terme plus positif et moins violent. Ainsi que 'mise en condition à des fins sexuelles' pour signifier que cela a pu prendre des années.


----------



## Laurent2018

Conditionnement ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Locape said:


> je ne connaissais pas ce terme [....]  avant de lire ce fil.


Moi non plus.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dans "l'affaire Matzneff", on parle d'emprise (sexuelle), ce qui me semble convenir ici.


----------



## mehoul

D'après ce que je comprends le "grooming" est le procédé qui permet d'acquérir l'emprise (mais je découvre...)


----------



## L'irlandais

I think it’s important to fully understand the English term, before suggesting a suitable translation.  


> Grooming is when someone builds a relationship, trust and emotional connection with a child or young person so they can manipulate, exploit and abuse them.


Grooming. Voir #16 pour version en français


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

My suggestion : conditionnement à des fins sexuelles


----------



## tartopom

_pédopiégeage_


----------



## Cilette

Merci pour cet apport. Première fois que je vois ce terme.



tartopom said:


> pédopiégeage



c'est effectivement le terme (actuel) utilisé par les instances officielles
Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie
qui correspond exactement à la définition.

Cela dit, ce n'est pas (encore?) rentré dans le langage courant et sonne malheureusement comme un barbarisme ou tout du moins un néologisme très maladroit... donc, par écrit, dans un texte qui traite de la question de façon sociologique par exemple, pourquoi pas. En revanche, dans un contexte moins formel, ça surprendra plus qu'autre chose... mais qui sait ce qu'il en sera dans quelques années? ( comme "sexto" par exemple, qui est aujourd'hui rentré dans le langage courant)


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Oui pédopiégeage semble définir les "amorçages et séductions par internet":
Pédophilie : une adolescente, victime de pédopiégeage à Bourg-en-Bresse
Mais dans le cas où les victimes sont de jeunes filles piégées à l'école, dans la vraie vie, et entraînées ensuite dans des affaires illicites (drogues ou prostitution), parle biais d'un jeune qui met en place une relation "pseudo-amoureuse", peut-on employer ce même terme?
On parle aussi d'hameçonnage (au début du processus), mais toujours pour internet. Par exemple dans cet article (et beaucoup d'autres): 
Comment protéger votre enfant des dangers toujours plus nombreux d’Internet ?

Quid des jeunes qui sont "recrutés" dans la rue par des pédocriminels?
Peut-on dire qu'ils sont hameçonnés, pédopiégés?


----------



## Locape

Mais le terme d'enbrigadement sexuel ne sert pas que pour internet, mais aussi dans la vie réelle. En tout cas je l'emploie également dans ce contexte.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Locape said:


> Mais le terme d'enbrigadement sexuel ne sert pas que pour internet, mais aussi dans la vie réelle. En tout cas je l'emploie également dans ce contexte.



Oui c'est peut-être plus général, on peut l'employer plus facilement dans d'autres contextes: avec des jeunes femmes majeures, par exemple.


----------

